# What did you name your second/third/fourth character?



## in-a-pickle (Aug 27, 2013)

Most people name their mayor after themselves, but what did you decide to name your additional characters (assuming you have made one)?

I'm currently debating whether a second character will work in my town, where my second house would go, blah blah blah.

I kind of want to do a cabin-themed house in a pine tree forest, and name my character some mountain man name like Olaf or Bjorne/Beorn (from the Hobbit xD)


----------



## scarletempress (Aug 27, 2013)

My brother made a character in my town (named Kouya) and I made a third character after my OC (and her name is Su).


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 27, 2013)

Well the second character holding my pattens is Anthony and the third character who is holding space for me (turnips, items, etc) is Menma from the anime AnoHana.


----------



## Xanarcah (Aug 27, 2013)

My second character that I do resets with is always named Amber. 

I'd post why, but spoilers for Darker Than Black. o:


----------



## Kiwi (Aug 27, 2013)

Removed


----------



## moonbunny (Aug 27, 2013)

My mayor's name is Garnet, but that's not my real name. I just use it as my gaming name. I was inspired to use it after I was stamped as Garnet in a Final Fantasy stamping community. It helps that I like her 

My other character's names are (or will be) Hermione, Miranda, and Juliet. All are named after characters from Shakespeare's plays, but Hermione obviously doubles as a Harry Potter and Shakespeare reference. ^^


----------



## Touko (Aug 27, 2013)

I don't have any yet since I'm still planning what paths to use.
But they'll be named after drinks.

Mayor: Tea
Additional characters: Mocha, Coffee, Latte


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 27, 2013)

I've got, in order:
Mayor Near
Quiggs
James
Zelda


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 27, 2013)

Touko said:


> I don't have any yet since I'm still planning what paths to use.
> But they'll be named after drinks.
> 
> Mayor: Tea
> Additional characters: Mocha, Coffee, Latte



That's actually I really unique thing to do. I like the idea of having "themed" characters that tie into each other. Aww...well. Should of thought of that! Have to do it next game in AC.


----------



## Bones (Aug 27, 2013)

My second character (used for holding patterns) is actually named after a character I once roleplayed with back in the day. I loved her name and general design, so it's modeled after that character.


----------



## crimsondeity (Aug 27, 2013)

Back when my best friend and I started playing AC: GNC, I made my character a girl named Mopsy. It's now tradition for us to both make our main characters girls with cutesy toy-like names. He's currently Tippsy, and I'm Poppy (IRL, my name is not Poppy, nor am I a girl). When I made a secondary character for pattern-holding/DLC mule, I made a boy named Fizz. I never have more than two characters, but when I make a third character to scout for undesirable villager placement, they end up with a one letter name; usually q or w.


----------



## Pidjiken (Aug 27, 2013)

Mayor : Pid

Sena
Mikasa


----------



## BronzeElf (Aug 27, 2013)

1.Kaya
2.Bronze (accented e)
3.Kohei
4.Kagome

-Now that I think about it, I should have called one of them Chihiro


----------



## MistyWater (Aug 27, 2013)

My mayor's name is Maril which is not my real name. Kind of wish it was or something similar.
My secondary character's name is Raquel whom I had made, in a past roleplay, as Maril's "older sister". A guardian who watches over the young girl since they don't have parents.
In the game, though, you get letters from your parents... I always pretend the ones to the mayor are from Raquel using 'mom' as a code name. The ones for her she either sends to herself or are from her own unknown guardian.
Those are the only two characters I'll be keeping. If I were to make another it would be for the reset trick only.


----------



## Mia (Aug 27, 2013)

My second is CJ.
My Third is /.

/ was made when I was controlling where I wanted a villager to go and I just haven't got around to deleting him yet.


----------



## idiotcurl (Aug 27, 2013)

My mayor's name is Ames - which isn't my name or anywhere close to it. In City Folk, I made up a little storyline where Ames left the town she had been living in with her sister(AKA - my Population Growing town) and struck it up on her own. The only human there was a boy named Garret, and they had kind of a friendly rivalry.

So if and when I make a second character(I nearly decided to today but I couldn't find a good place for the second character's house) it'll be a boy named Garret like in the story. I may write a fic or draw a comic series based on these two at some point.


----------



## keybug55 (Aug 27, 2013)

I had a second character for a bit when I was experimenting with trying to get a villager out. I called him Yump?♦ from when Game Grumps did City Folk


----------



## katie. (Aug 27, 2013)

my second is my brother but i'm going to make either a bakery/cafe/restaurant and a cinema


----------



## lucindaa (Aug 27, 2013)

I called my second character Roxy, after Roxy from Homestuck. My town name, Can Town, comes from Homestuck too, so it's continuing the theme


----------



## Seravee (Aug 27, 2013)

2nd - Chewie (husband's nickname)
3rd - Eineus (name of our pet corgi which is based off an anime)
4th - Sakuma (to match Eineus from same anime)


----------



## Farobi (Aug 27, 2013)

Tb


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 27, 2013)

i named my second character paige, because i just happen to like that as a girls' name.


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Aug 27, 2013)

Second is Maddy, third is Blayne


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm going anti-sweet with my character names, because my town is sweets themed (nothing over the top - yet) and I don't want it to be icky-sweet, so I've named my two other characters Salt and Bitter.


----------



## kitanii (Aug 27, 2013)

I plan to name my second character Yui, and have her dressed up like the Yui from K-On >w<


----------



## poliwag0 (Aug 27, 2013)

I don't have any yet but one will be named Poliwag.


----------



## amybear91 (Aug 27, 2013)

My mayor is called Adalia after one of my favourite songs, I didn't want to name her after me.
My second person is called Madison just because I think it's a really pretty name ^_^


----------



## Dandie (Aug 27, 2013)

Caf? and Kawaii are my two extra characters.


----------



## Celestefey (Aug 27, 2013)

Lucy as my first character because... it's my real name! 

Kieran is my second character and I'll make him hold some of the patterns I use, and Sapphire is another character I'll use to hold more patterns. ^^"


----------



## fifimonkeh (Aug 27, 2013)

Fifi is my mayor, as that's my name ^^
I don't have a second person yet, but if and when I make one she will probably be called Mimi


----------



## Imbri (Aug 27, 2013)

My mayor is Erin, which is my name.

My mule characters are Sabrina, Tabitha, and Theodora.

- - - Post Merge - - -

My mayor is Erin, which is my name.

My mule characters are Sabrina, Tabitha, and Theodora.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 27, 2013)

So far I only have my Mayor, which is Majora. I wish that was my name xD
If I created another character, it would probably be named Anju, Romani, or something along those lines. 

HMS for Happy Mask Salesman


----------



## Cazqui (Aug 27, 2013)

My second characters name is Riruka, I'll get a third and fourth when I need that much room or have enough money to fund four full houses


----------



## Neu (Aug 27, 2013)

I use my own manga's *OC*s to all my ACNL characters:



Spoiler



Mayor: Neu
2nd: Marl
3rd: Elysia
4th: Xiao Mei



..and, yes i make my own manga just for a hobby.

_*OC = Original Character_


----------



## chriss (Aug 27, 2013)

My mayor is named after myself, Chris.
2nd characters named Marcy, after Marceline from AdventureTime.
3rd is named Logan, just cause I really like that name.

pretty basic names lol


----------



## Twisk (Aug 27, 2013)

My mayor character isn't named after me... I'm not crazy about my real name, so it's fun to be someone else with a different name in my little fantasy world.

Mayor: Estel
Other characters: Lyra, Violet, Fern

Just girl names I like (I don't really like the idea of playing as a boy character). I imagine different personalities/tastes for each of them and plan to decorate their houses -- both the interior and the exterior -- accordingly.


----------



## dollydaydream (Aug 27, 2013)

I named myself Lauren (after me)
My 2nd character Lolly (after my nickname)
My 3rd character Daisy (after my brilliant cat) 
And my 4th character Fiona (after fiona from Adventure Time)


----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2013)

My second character is called Luca. Luca was the name of a character in a novel that took me three years to take from the earliest stage of planning all the way through to the final draft / submission. Before then I'd only submitted shorter pieces of work for professional criticism (e.g. poetry, short stories, articles) so having worked with him for so long, then to show it to people I admire and receive fantastic feedback on the characterisation, makes him a very special character to me. If anyone was going to join me in my little town it would have to be him.


----------



## Cyote (Aug 27, 2013)

My mayor's name is the name I use everywhere online - Cyote. Unusual spelling and I like that Cyote's a trickster god. My 2nd character is named Tom Derp. I was just screwing around with him and now he's a mule with ambitions. My third character is named Marian after Maid Marian in Robin Hood.

On my 2nd town I used Bruce and named the town Gothom. I'm going to try and create a "superhero"/modern town.


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 27, 2013)

My second character was made to hold patterns. I named her Maya and I'm going to have her cosplay as Maya Fey.


----------



## Sena (Aug 28, 2013)

Cyote said:


> On my 2nd town I used Bruce and named the town Gothom. I'm going to try and create a "superhero"/modern town.



Did you misspell Gotham on purpose?


----------



## Mignon (Feb 5, 2015)

My mayor is Mayor Minion, which is my current and favorite nickname irl.

I don't have any side characters yet, but I'm panning on creating at least two. The names I'm thinking of right now are Gabriel and Keurig for male mayors and possibly Lake (my middle name) for a girl. Haven't settled on anything yet, though. u vu


----------



## Candy_Rose (Feb 5, 2015)

My second character is Janine, which is just a pretty name I like

Third is Jesse because I wanted to have a kind of unisex name for my quirky crossdresser.

Fourth one is a girl named Charlie.  She's a tomboyish girl whose full name is Charlotte but likes being called "Charlie" instead.

I have backstories for all my characters.


----------



## Acnl-Forever (Feb 5, 2015)

Mayor Yukina and Miss Lila. :3


----------



## Foxxie (Feb 5, 2015)

I have my mayor Foxxie, then Nova and Queenie... all are forms of my various online presences 

Foxxie is sensible, Nova is a bit airy and girly and Queenie got sass... also all part's of my weird personalities :/


----------



## PinkWater (Feb 5, 2015)

I named my second character Villager from Smash Bros. He's been commissioned by the mayor to landscape and keeps all the animals in line through some underground corporate pyramid scheme. Thinking about moving? The only way you'll be leaving is in a body bag.


----------



## DCB (Feb 5, 2015)

My second character is *8* {male}, and my third character is *!* {female}.


----------



## lazuli (Feb 5, 2015)

previous alts were names daisy, ash, and boxthorn. but for my soon-to-be alts, i like the names dusty/dustin, bird, and ace
just have my mayor atm so


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 5, 2015)

I've only ever had one character per game. Yes, she's always named Kelly after myself. If I make a second character, which I'm not sure I will, I'll give her my middle name: Suzanne. I wouldn't create any characters after that, though.


----------



## Plum Pudding (Feb 5, 2015)

Mayor Plum (favourite colour pink), 2nd resident Basil (always in Blue), 3rd caracter (in the planning) Juniper, who will be in red and will live in the north of the village.


----------



## deerlilac (Feb 5, 2015)

*Mayor:*Lilac
*Others:* Lee (my sister plays her) and Lili (For holding patterns).


----------



## matcha (Feb 5, 2015)

my mayor is mint, my second character is honey, and my third character is stella.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Feb 5, 2015)

Snow-For Snow White
Ella-For Cinderella
Noel-She's a Christmas elf.

These are from nursury rhymes
Bo peep
Ms. Mary
Old Mcdonald
Muffin man

Honey-She's a honey bee
Lilly-She's a frog
Mittens-She's a cat
Smokey-He's Smokey The Bear and is the forest ranger.

Rainbow-She's Rainbow Brite
Happy-One of the Smurfs
Chris-He's Christopher Robin.
Granny-From Looney Toons.


----------



## Candy_Rose (Feb 5, 2015)

TheGreatBrain said:


> Rainbow-She's Rainbow Brite
> Happy-One of the Smurfs
> Chris-He's Christopher Robin.
> Granny-From Looney Toons.



Which town is this? I wanna visit it via dream.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Feb 5, 2015)

Candy_Rose said:


> Which town is this? I wanna visit it via dream.



It's my new town. My Looney Toon house is empty. I'm going to be working on it, but The 100 acre woods, Smurf house and Rainbow Brites are done. ( I just need to add music ). Still waiting for pwp's .Anyway, you are more than welcome to visit. 

4200-5032-1648


----------



## J.T. (Feb 5, 2015)

I only got two characters, my mayor and a second character I made to move flowers, plant trees, and just generally clean up my town.

I named him Scruffy.


----------



## unintentional (Feb 5, 2015)

No plans on when I'm going to make the other characters, but I have decided I'm going to stick with the 'being used' theme
I plan on having all characters have a "special" letter

*Pawn*(backwards n) is my main (she is a girl with BAA face)
*Puppet* will be a boy with BBB face
*Dupe* will be a girl with CAB face
*Tool* will be a boy with BAB face

My second town will be using a 'controller' theme (they will be the same faces)

*Master
Judge
OverSeer
Pundit*


----------



## stitchmaker (Feb 5, 2015)

Main town Mcnugget mayor-my dogs name that pass away
               Player Two- Lori my name.
               Player Three-Christa my daughters name.

My Perfect fruit town only.
Lilly as the mayor.
The rest of the players have Two, Three and Four.  It's a way I can keep track of who does what.  They all wear numbered Ball tee.
Wish I could change the mayor Name to One.


----------



## Keen (Feb 5, 2015)

Mayor: Holls (my nickname.)
House one: Parker
House two: Harper

I used both aliases I use for various games and role play games. 
Parker is one I switch back and forth on, I have her mostly for storage.
Harper is my turnip lady whenever I feel like running turnips.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Feb 5, 2015)

I have Jingle (mayor) and then Fruit as a 2nd house, and Flower as a garden house ~ in development. 
Then I usually name a character after my real name, Dean for a temporary 4th and for other towns. 

In WW and CF my 2nd and 3rd characters were always called Leif and Beau, but since New Leaf introduced characters with both those names I had to find others. <_<;


----------



## Donacabana (Feb 5, 2015)

My second character's name is Jeff! 
I call him my landscaper cause he holds all my path designs and shoots down balloons.
It's Jeff because originally I was going to give him to my brother to play as but he'd just make a mess


----------



## lunachii (Feb 10, 2016)

My mayor is called Luna, my other character is called Yumi ^v^


----------



## Romaki (Feb 10, 2016)

I only have a secondary character and she's named after an OC of mine.


----------



## CluelessMayor (Feb 10, 2016)

My second character my sister created (she named it Squishy) and my third character is Alaric


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 10, 2016)

My second character is named Rye, which is short for Ryan. I thought it would fit in well with my mayor's name (which is also a three letter nickname)


----------



## Miii (Feb 10, 2016)

My mayor's name is Devon c: (face included) which is my name  and my other characters are Miii, Mii, and Mi. So it's a town full of me which ties in with one of my themes xD


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 10, 2016)

My 2nd character's name is Helena and my 3rd character's name is Layla.
Helena is after "Helena Markos" one of the three mothers from the movie Suspiria, which is kinda what I'm loosely basing my town's theme off of. Layla has no significant reason behind it other than I like the name and I was listening to Eric Clapton at the time sooo...


----------



## mayorkira (Feb 10, 2016)

My mayors name is Kira (my name) 
This is the fist time I've named my mayor after myself though, as in previous files I've stuck to named which match the theme of my town!


----------



## MillySoSilly (Feb 10, 2016)

My characters names are Amelia, Mia and Lulu. They just hold stuff for me. Extra space. ( :


----------



## Spooky. (Feb 10, 2016)

*In my main town, New York I have:*
Mayor - Emily (my first name)
Second - Dawn (my middle name)
Third - Shunji (an OC of mine and no, he's not Japanese)


*In my second town Basil I have:*
Mayor - Dawn
Second - Destiny


*In my third town Brooklyn I have:*
Mayor - Emily
Second - Jongie (named after a person I like)


----------



## Rabirin (Feb 10, 2016)

When I had a second character I think I named her Yoko, i'm not sure though.


----------

